# Marriott owners beware of II



## MLC (Nov 2, 2009)

II threatened to cancel my reservation because when I got a guest certificate the II representative did not get the address and phone number of the guest.

II is starting to hassle Marriott owners.

I get about 40 reservation/year and I have NEVER been asked for an address and phone number to my guest certificate.

Marriott owners we need to be careful about II.  When II calls you make sure you get every thing in writing.  They will try to get information about your reservation and ask questions that is none of their business.

I wish I did not give them the address and phone number because my attorney said I could have sued II if they canceled my reservation.  II had no grounds to cancel.


----------



## gmarine (Nov 2, 2009)

MLC said:


> II threatened to cancel my reservation because when I got a guest certificate the II representative did not get the address and phone number of the guest.
> 
> II is starting to hassle Marriott owners.
> 
> ...




I think you need to be carefull if you are renting exchanges which it seems you might be doing. If you are, II has every right to cancel your exchange as you are violating exchange Terms and Conditions. II will also suspend your membership if you are suspected of renting exchanges.

BTW, get another attorney.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 2, 2009)

gmarine said:


> I think you need to be carefull if you are renting exchanges which it seems you might be doing. If you are, II has every right to cancel your exchange as you are violating exchange Terms and Conditions. II will also suspend your membership if you are suspected of renting exchanges.
> 
> BTW, get another attorney.



I don't know much about nothing when it comes to II, but one thing I learned in the beginning when I first looked at renting was to NEVER rent from someone who does not OWN the week.


----------



## brigechols (Nov 2, 2009)

Doesn't II mail a copy of the guest certificate to the guest? If II does not have the address then how can II mail a copy to the person?


----------



## gmarine (Nov 2, 2009)

brigechols said:


> Doesn't II mail a copy of the guest certificate to the guest? If II does not have the address then how can II mail a copy to the person?



No, II generally will email a copy of the Guest Certificate confirmation to the email address of the account holder. However most people would add the address of the recipient to the GC. Apparently the OP just changes the name and leaves the address as the one on the account.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 2, 2009)

MLC said:


> II threatened to cancel my reservation because when I got a guest certificate the II representative did not get the address and phone number of the guest.
> 
> II is starting to hassle Marriott owners.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you're renting exchanges and renting exchanges is strictly forbidden in the Interval International rules of membership. Sound like they've taken notice of your activity and are now monitoring it. If they believe you're renting units or if they can prove you're renting units, things will get worse. The rules provide that they can terminate your membership and cancel all reservations. If you're doing 40 transactions a year and a good number of those are using guest certificates I'd be careful if I were you. If you're not renting exchanges, I'd make sure I had proof these weren't rentals. If you are renting units you're in danger of losing your I.I. membership and having to deal with canceled reservations.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 2, 2009)

See this *post* from someone who had their II Acct. closed for renting exchanges....


----------



## brigechols (Nov 2, 2009)

gmarine said:


> No, II generally will email a copy of the Guest Certificate confirmation to the email address of the account holder. However most people would add the address of the recipient to the GC. Apparently the OP just changes the name and leaves the address as the one on the account.



Strange.  I have a GC for an upcoming week and II mailed the GC to my home address.


----------



## gmarine (Nov 2, 2009)

brigechols said:


> Strange.  I have a GC for an upcoming week and II mailed the GC to my home address.



You probably received a GC record that confirms you purchased the GC or you have regular mail as your account choice for receiving confirmations. A GC is essentially a resort confirmation packet in which the first page is a GC. II does not mail resort confirmations unless you have that as your account preference.


----------



## brigechols (Nov 3, 2009)

gmarine said:


> You probably received a GC record that confirms you purchased the GC or you have regular mail as your account choice for receiving confirmations. A GC is essentially a resort confirmation packet in which the first page is a GC. II does not mail resort confirmations unless you have that as your account preference.



Before my mom transferred her unit to me, she exchanged her week and requested a GC in my name for that week. My mom received an email from II with the GC but II also mailed a copy of the GC to me.


----------



## gmarine (Nov 3, 2009)

brigechols said:


> Before my mom transferred her unit to me, she exchanged her week and requested a GC in my name for that week. My mom received an email from II with the GC but II also mailed a copy of the GC to me.



 I see. I've never heard of II mailing a copy of the GC to the recipient unless it was requested.


----------



## Smooth Air (Nov 3, 2009)

What's a Guest Certificate? And, how do you get 40 of them per year? ( I meant Guest...)


----------



## Dave M (Nov 3, 2009)

They aren't Gift Certificates. They are Guest Certificates, purchased from II when giving an exchanged week to a friend or relative. The Guest Certificate allows the friend or relative to check in to the exchanged timeshare. Some people don't bother purchasing Guest Certifiactes, but that risks that the Guest will be turned away by the resort at check-in.

If one owns 40 timeshares, all of those timeshares could be deposited with II/RCI and exchanged. For most people (including the OP, based on his/her website), that would mean renting a high percentage of those exchanges - in violation of exchange company wrtitten terms and conditions of membership.


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 3, 2009)

MLC said:


> II threatened to cancel my reservation because when I got a guest certificate the II representative did not get the address and phone number of the guest.
> 
> II is starting to hassle Marriott owners.
> 
> ...



I don't understand why you think Marriott owners are being hassled by II? "They try to get information about your reservation and ask questions that is none of their business." What are you taking about?

Of course if II handles an exchange and sends a guest to XYZ resort, XYZ is entitled to have some basic information about the guest. An address & phone number is very basic info for the resort to expect.

It sounds like II suspects you are violating the terms & conditions of the II membership agreement. They have the right to cancel your membership if you rent out the exchanges you obtain from II. 

But I still don't see what this has to do with Marriott owners? The II terms & conditions apply to everyone, not just the Marriott owners.


----------



## l2trade (Nov 3, 2009)

MLC said:


> II threatened to cancel my reservation because when I got a guest certificate the II representative did not get the address and phone number of the guest.
> 
> II is starting to hassle Marriott owners.
> 
> ...



I fully support II investigating what you are doing, if the situation is as you state it here.  It seems like you have a business renting out II exchanges.  Just one glance at your website, http://www.goldentimeshares.com/ and reading of your posts, and it seems that many of us are suspicious too.

Renting exchanges is a clear violation of II rules.  II Guest Certificates are intended for family and friends, not for profit making motives.  These are the rules everyone must follow.  If you want to rent, rent only what you own and only if your deed/contracts/ownership rules allow it.  If you are renting II trades, that is a clear violation and you are the one in the wrong.  Wise up, read up and get a better attorney.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 3, 2009)

gmarine said:


> I see. I've never heard of II mailing a copy of the GC to the recipient unless it was requested.



I have allowed co-workers to use AC's we've recieved in the past. Each time they've recieved a reservation confirmation and a copy of the GC. To be honest, I don't remember whether I was asked if I wanted one to be sent to my co-worker/guest but, if that was a choice I'm sure I would have opted for it since I would want them to have something in writing to take with them.


----------



## gmarine (Nov 3, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> I have allowed co-workers to use AC's we've recieved in the past. Each time they've recieved a reservation confirmation and a copy of the GC. To be honest, I don't remember whether I was asked if I wanted one to be sent to my co-worker/guest but, if that was a choice I'm sure I would have opted for it since I would want them to have something in writing to take with them.





I should have been more clear. What I meant was II usually emails the GC confirmation to the email address on record or to the recipient if requested rather than regular mail.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow!  This is a pretty extensive rental operation.  I wonder if the OP is actually getting them all via exchange?  Probably not. 

Maybe he is only exchanging for Marriott's and owns the others.  Who knows?  But, it seems that an II investigation may be useful to find out what is really going on here.

If he's been doing it for 11 years, it's impressive he didn't get caught until now when some individual owners got their accounts suspended for a single offense.  Especially since many didn't really know it was against the rules to do so.


----------



## Lawlar (Nov 3, 2009)

*II Experiences are Great*

When I first joined TUG (and knowing nothing about TS) I saw a thread promoting a week at a Marriott TS for $500.  The TUGger fibed a bit saying that she couldn't go that week due to a last minute issue.  So I bought the week and enjoyed a wonderful trip using her guest certificate.  (Fortunately, it wasn't a hoax).

While sitting in the jacuzzi at this Marriott I met TUGgers who had purchased the same week as a GetAWay from II.  They paid $299.  My first reaction was that someone had just made a profit off of my ignorance.  But I still felt that I had purchased a good deal and the TUGger who sold it to me was very pleasant and helpful (she gave me some good sightseeing tips).

THe positive benefit from this experience is that I now watch for II GetAWay specials.  We have been enjoying weeks for really low rates at Marriott resorts.

I support II's efforts to bar the resale of GetAWay deals because otherwise those great bargains will disappear.  It will be like trying to buy tickets to a concert, all of the scalpers will get the best deals and sell them to us at a premium.

So I love II and hope they keep the bargains for their members and not the scalpers.


----------



## cwtkm3 (Nov 3, 2009)

*It's his business*

Marriott Newport Coast  Updated Sept 26, 2009  
Rental Date: Price: Status: 
11/22/09 - 11/29/09 $1,900 - 2 Bed 
$1,900 - 2 Bed 
$1,900 - 2 Bed  Rented 
Rented 
Rented  
12/27/09 - 1/3/10 $2,300 - 2 Bed 
 Rented  
7/3/10 - 7/10/10 $2,300 - 2 Bed
$2,300 - 2 Bed Available
Available  
7/10/10 - 7/17/10 $2,300 - 2 Bed 
$2,300 - 2 Bed  Rented
Available  
7/17/10 - 7/24/10 $2,300 - 2 Bed 
$2,300 - 2 Bed 
$2,300 - 2 Bed  Available
Available
Available  
7/24/10 - 7/31/10 $2,300 - 2 Bed 
$2,300 - 2 Bed 
$2,300 - 2 Bed 
$2,300 - 2 Bed  Available
Available
Available
Available 
7/31/10 - 8/7/10 $2,300 - 2 Bed 
$2,300 - 2 Bed 
$2,300 - 2 Bed 
$2,300 - 2 Bed 
$2,300 - 2 Bed  Rented
Available
Available
Available
Available  
8/7/10 - 8/14/10 $2,300 - 2 Bed 
$2,300 - 2 Bed 
$2,300 - 2 Bed 
$2,300 - 2 Bed 
$2,300 - 2 Bed  Rented
Available
Available
Available
Available  
8/14/10 - 8/21/10 $2,300 - 2 Bed 
$2,300 - 2 Bed  Available
Available  


Newport, California

Marriott's Newport Coast Villas offer majestic views of the Pacific Ocean and refreshing ocean breezes. Guests can enjoy swimming, golf, outdoor whirlpool spas, and a fitness center complete with a sauna and steam room. Walking trails on-site with excellent walking access to the beach and crystal cove Historic Park. A full service spa, convenience store and barbeque areas are on-site. 


The above is an example of what the OP has to offer for rental. He's obviously built himself a good business here.
What surprises me (or maybe not) is that if he's booking many units within the same week ie those prime summer weeks and then renting them out then that sucks for owners who are desperatley trying to use their ownership week for themselves. We all know we're not supposed to book weeks to rent out but can allow friends and family to use them.

The OP is probably doing all sorts of stuff he shouldn't and getting away with it. 

Over here in the UK II have admitted some people book lots of getaways and the rep I spoke to said she "wouldn't be surprised" if people book them and then rent them out to complete strangers for profit. I suppose they turn a blind eye - after all what they want is to sell those weeks.

At an Owners Meeting at Playa Andaluza a few years ago I wasn't very popular with the board when they were discussing sales and in particular the sales of silver weeks. I commented that at over £9000 / week (in 2006 for a 2 BR silver) why would anyone buy direct when there is always plenty of winter Getaway availability in Spain through II. Someone said "Well you have to be a member of II" Well of course but you don't have to own a very expenxive timeshare to access II Getaways. Most of the owners attending that meeting were ex-pat Brits who live there and bought a week for membership and utilisation of the gym, pools etc. 

Really this MVCI business isn't fair if people like the OP are reserving all of those lovely prime weeks and then Mr Average owner can't get in. Marriott should stop that IMHO


----------



## BocaBum99 (Nov 3, 2009)

cwtkm3 said:


> Really this MVCI business isn't fair if people like the OP are reserving all of those lovely prime weeks and then Mr Average owner can't get in. Marriott should stop that IMHO



If the OP owns all of the weeks he advertises, then I completely disagree with you.   He owns it and can do anything he wants with it.  

If he is using the exchange company, then you may have a good point.  And, that's only because it is against the exchange company rules.  If they change the rules, then it shouldn't matter what the OP does with the weeks.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 3, 2009)

Just want to confirm what the OP has said. 

If you want to get a guest certificate from II, you do have to provide a name, address & phone number. Could this be your address & number?  maybe but If the guest will have to show their ID at checkin, it seems to me, that the resort would be unhappy if the name, address & number don't match.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 3, 2009)

Maybe the OP is the owner of a business, and uses the II exchanges as a way to reward great service by his/her employees?


----------



## MLC (Nov 3, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> If the OP owns all of the weeks he advertises, then I completely disagree with you.   He owns it and can do anything he wants with it.
> 
> If he is using the exchange company, then you may have a good point.  And, that's only because it is against the exchange company rules.  If they change the rules, then it shouldn't matter what the OP does with the weeks.




Some of you know me and the weeks I have on my website are weeks that I own and not from II.  Weeks I get from II, I give to friends,family, cancer patience, and charities. 

We all have a reasons why we bought what we have bought.  I love timeshares and I love the memories that I have with them.  Yes you can have these  with just one timeshare.  But I also have very much enjoyment in giving my weeks to charities(breast cancer, schools for down syndrome, pregnancy crisis, police, fireman and etc).  That is how I use II to get theses weeks for charity and some for friends and family.  I do not rent these......

Just because I do a lot of exchanges does not mean I rent these.  That is my point.  You cannot assume anything until you have all the facts.  

Since I mainly own Marriott(which is the best system) that is why I posted under the Marriott section.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 3, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> If the OP owns all of the weeks he advertises, then I completely disagree with you.   He owns it and can do anything he wants with it.
> 
> If he is using the exchange company, then you may have a good point.  And, that's only because it is against the exchange company rules.  If they change the rules, then it shouldn't matter what the OP does with the weeks.



If he's complaining about I.I. wanting infromation about a guest certificate, there is no doubt that he is complaining about I.I. wanting information about an exchanged week.

If it's an exchanged week that's given away then I.I. will have no complaint. Still, as members we all must abide by their rules and, if they require information for the guest certificate to be sure that someone isn't breaking the rules by renting an exchange, I see absolutely no problem with that. It is not an invasion of privacy and, Interval as the faciltator of the transaction has every right to make sure the members are playing by the rules. 

I know of one person who told me they were purchasing Marriott weeks on the resale market and renting them. He'd buy the weeks on the resale market, reserve the best weeks available for the season and rent it for profit. Personally, it seemed like a high risk venture to me considering the cost of the weeks, even resale, when Marroitt was exercising ROFR.  But I suppose that some people could take that risk and be happy with it. 

If the OP isn't renting exchanges, he has nothing to worry about and nothing to hide. If he is renting exchanges then I hope Interval shuts him down. In the end it's between interval and the OP. Either way, if you're making 40 exchanges per year and your requesting a high enough number of GC's, you're bound to get on Interval's radar at some point.


----------



## gmarine (Nov 3, 2009)

MLC said:


> Some of you know me and the weeks I have on my website are weeks that I own and not from II.  Weeks I get from II, I give to friends,family, cancer patience, and charities.
> 
> We all have a reasons why we bought what we have bought.  I love timeshares and I love the memories that I have with them.  Yes you can have these  with just one timeshare.  But I also have very much enjoyment in giving my weeks to charities(breast cancer, schools for down syndrome, pregnancy crisis, police, fireman and etc).  That is how I use II to get theses weeks for charity and some for friends and family.  I do not rent these......
> 
> ...




I see. You own the weeks that are for rent on your website. Six Four Seasons weeks, enough Staroptions for nine Atlantis weeks along with sixteen different Marriott's of which you own 27 or so Newport Coast weeks, and all five Royal Resorts. Wow, thats some group of resorts. 

Plus you own enough other weeks to make 40 exchanges a year which you give away to charity because your website isnt renting exchanges. It all makes sense now.


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 3, 2009)

gmarine said:


> I see. You own the weeks that are for rent on your website. Six Four Seasons weeks, enough Staroptions for nine Atlantis weeks along with sixteen different Marriott's of which you own 27 or so Newport Coast weeks, and all five Royal Resorts. Wow, thats some group of resorts.
> 
> Plus you own enough other weeks to make 40 exchanges a year which you give away to charity because your website isnt renting exchanges. It all makes sense now.



Glad I'm not paying the MF on all those weeks! 

That's a lot of weeks to rent in this economy!


----------



## l2trade (Nov 3, 2009)

MLC said:


> Some of you know me and the weeks I have on my website are weeks that I own and not from II.  Weeks I get from II, I give to friends,family, cancer patience, and charities.
> 
> We all have a reasons why we bought what we have bought.  I love timeshares and I love the memories that I have with them.  Yes you can have these  with just one timeshare.  But I also have very much enjoyment in giving my weeks to charities(breast cancer, schools for down syndrome, pregnancy crisis, police, fireman and etc).  That is how I use II to get theses weeks for charity and some for friends and family.  I do not rent these......
> 
> ...



Ok sure MLC, I believe you, but do you think II will buy it?  II has all the facts, we can only speculate based on your posts.

Your business must be doing pretty well for you to afford the MF on all your home resorts and still have 40 weeks left over for charity.  It must be nice.  Who am I to know?  

That said, I still think it is WRONG to give an II exchange or getaway to charity, as it is to rent it.  It violates my interpretation of the II rules.  Someone please point me to the II directory page and section of the legal fine print that would allow all members the right to do this.  Charities are in the business of raising non-profit funds and they need to do that by raffling, auctioning and selling such donations.  In other words, the week you give likely ends up getting 'rented'.  There may also be tax related benefits to charitable donations, which means you may be 'getting something back' when you 'give'.

Don't get me wrong.  I strongly believe in giving to charities, especially to the causes you list.  I mean, who doesn't want to help out others?  If you want to give a timeshare week, then give away your home resort week or give something from a company that openly allows you to do this.

Guest certificates are intended for family & friends.  Those are the II rules we all agreed to.  If you don't like these rules, then complain about that, but do not break them.  To do so, is just plain wrong.  I would warn folks to never issue a Guest Certificate to someone unless you can prove to II who that person is and how you know them.  When people abuse Guest Certificates, they damage the rights of all other members who follow the rules.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Nov 3, 2009)

l2trade said:


> Ok sure MLC, I believe you, but do you think II will buy it?  II has all the facts, we can only speculate based on your posts.
> 
> Your business must be doing pretty well for you to afford the MF on all your home resorts and still have 40 weeks left over for charity.  It must be nice.  Who am I to know?
> 
> ...



I have no problem with the OP giving weeks to charities.   I would be surprised if II had a problem with it.


----------



## Simplify (Nov 3, 2009)

l2trade said:


> Ok sure MLC, I believe you, but do you think II will buy it?  II has all the facts, we can only speculate based on your posts.
> 
> Your business must be doing pretty well for you to afford the MF on all your home resorts and still have 40 weeks left over for charity.  It must be nice.  Who am I to know?
> 
> ...



Actually, I believe Marty does own all of those timeshares.  I dealt with Marty twice several years ago while in the process of renting units from him at NCV.  During those communications, I spoke with him about his (from what I remember) dental practice, and his enjoyment of the timeshare side business.  It was he who got me interested in purchasing through the resale market, and he put me onto a couple good tips in doing so.  Of course, the remainder of help came through TUG here.  Thanks again, Marty.

Darren.


----------



## Carmel85 (Nov 3, 2009)

I know this person MLC personally and he gives so much away to charities you would not believe it.

*MLC is a true person with a great heart and he has helped many families at " Make  A Wish "*  So wake up folks!!!

You people here on TUG really need to open your eyes more and not assume somebody is just renting out these II week.

Wake up folks MLC is for REAL and I he can back it up!!!

Becareful of II and their dirty games or it might happen to you soon.

Carmel85
WWCD


----------



## Dave M (Nov 3, 2009)

l2trade said:


> That said, I still think it is WRONG to give an II exchange or getaway to charity, as it is to rent it.  It violates my interpretation of the II rules.  Someone please point me to the II directory page and section of the legal fine print that would allow all members the right to do this.


II has specifically approved donating exchanged weeks and Getaways to charities on numerous occasions. I have done it twice with approval from II. Others have reported here of obtaining similar approval. And here is a written "okay" from Craig Urbine, who at the time he wrote his comment, was an II VP authorized to respond to questions here at TUG.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 3, 2009)

Dave M said:


> II has specifically approved donating exchanged weeks and Getaways to charities on numerous occasions. I have done it twice with approval from II. Others have reported here of obtaining similar approval. And here is a written "okay" from Craig Urbine, who at the time he wrote his comment, was an II VP authorized to respond to questions here at TUG.



Maybe I should have asked permission but, I've given three AC's away utilitzing GC's and have never asked for permission from I.I. I have provided them with any information they requested and made sure the transaction was as transparent as possible. The guests have always paid the AC fee and the GC fee and Interval hasn't questioned it.

I think it would be the number of exchanges and GC's that would get Interval's attention. There are very few people in a position to do what MLC states he is doing. It's bound to attract attention. In that case, considering the potential consequences I think  I'd be as transparent as possible to avoid any mistaken issues with how Interval viewed my exchange and gifting pattern.


----------



## Stefa (Nov 3, 2009)

Carmel85 said:


> Becareful of II and their dirty games or it might happen to you soon.



I have always provided the other party's contact information when purchasing a guest certificate.


----------



## gmarine (Nov 3, 2009)

Simplify said:


> Actually, I believe Marty does own all of those timeshares.  I dealt with Marty twice several years ago while in the process of renting units from him at NCV.  During those communications, I spoke with him about his (from what I remember) dental practice, and his enjoyment of the timeshare side business.  It was he who got me interested in purchasing through the resale market, and he put me onto a couple good tips in doing so.  Of course, the remainder of help came through TUG here.  Thanks again, Marty.
> 
> Darren.




You havent posted in over 6 months. What a co-incidence that you happened to stumble upon this thread. And you just happened to rent units from him at NCV which as it happens was one of the resorts mentioned. I dont know, maybe this is way out there but it sure seems like maybe, just maybe, someone asked you to post.


----------



## gmarine (Nov 3, 2009)

Carmel85 said:


> I know this person MLC personally and he gives so much away to charities you would not believe it.
> 
> *MLC is a true person with a great heart and he has helped many families at " Make  A Wish "*  So wake up folks!!!
> 
> ...





Another one is defense of MLC. And this time from someone who never posts on the Marriott board. Must be another strange co-incidence that you just found yourself reading this thread.

BTW, you went way overboard in trying to convince us that he is for real. Nice try but your words gave you away.

I've going to send an email to the Make a Wish foundation letting them know they should be thankfull for all the donations from Marty and his website.


----------



## Latravel (Nov 3, 2009)

Why the harsh attacks?  Just take what he says at face value.  Thanks MLC for the information and that's it.


----------



## Simplify (Nov 3, 2009)

gmarine said:


> You havent posted in over 6 months. What a co-incidence that you happened to stumble upon this thread. And you just happened to rent units from him at NCV which as it happens was one of the resorts mentioned. I dont know, maybe this is way out there but it sure seems like maybe, just maybe, someone asked you to post.



Think what you will.  I don't post much, but I'm on here every day enjoying and learning.  I just thought I would add my 2 cents from my experience and communications with the guy.  Take care.

Darren


----------



## gmarine (Nov 3, 2009)

Latravel said:


> Why the harsh attacks?  Just take what he says at face value.  Thanks MLC for the information and that's it.



The person says he owns over 100 premium timeshare units listed on his website and says he exchanges another 40 units each year. This while complaining that II asked for the address and phone number of his guest which he doesnt want to provide. But he does not rent exchanges. 

Then when he is told to be careful if he is renting exchanges he comes up with a story about how he donates to charity etc and all of a sudden two others come to his defense. It was overkill.

You may be buying it, I'm not.  He is making a business out of renting exchanges which affects other II members. We will see whether II buys it.


----------



## Carmel85 (Nov 3, 2009)

gmarine said:


> The person says he owns over 100 premium timeshare units listed on his website and says he exchanges another 40 units each year. This while complaining that II asked for the address and phone number of his guest which he doesnt want to provide. But he does not rent exchanges.
> 
> Then when he is told to be careful if he is renting exchanges he comes up with a story about how he donates to charity etc and all of a sudden two others come to his defense. It was overkill.
> 
> You may be buying it, I'm not.  He is making a business out of renting exchanges which affects other II members. We will see whether II buys it.



Gmarine,

Sorry you have so much hate in your life.  

You might not believe what you read about MLC or you want to twist the truth.

I know for a fact 100% MLC is true to his word unlike many other here on TUG.

FYI I read all off MLC posts and I noticed he posted here at Marriott. Yes you are correct I do not personally post on Marriott because Im a HYATT Tug person but when I see people like yourself ripping MLC and others it just is not right.  It needs to STOP.

MLC brought you true information so wake up.

If you dont want to believe it then dont.

Now you see why many of us do not post on this board much because people like yourself do not make it fun when we bring you true and honest information.

CARMEL85
WWCD


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 3, 2009)

Latravel said:


> Why the harsh attacks?  Just take what he says at face value.  Thanks MLC for the information and that's it.



I agree!

Let's drop these attacks and move on. It's really between MLC and II. If he can follow the II rules and donate many weeks to charity then I'm impressed with what he's doing and wish him continued success.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 4, 2009)

gmarine said:


> BTW, you went way overboard in trying to convince us that he is for real. Nice try but your words gave you away.


I don't know whether he rents exchanges, owns all the weeks, or donates to charity. But I definitely don't know what your comment about him not being "real" is. 

Searching his TUG listed website found that he is a dentist in Texas, and his practice shares the same phone and address as his timeshare website.  He appears to be a successful doctor with the where-with-all to have purchased multiple weeks and started a rental business. 

Again, I have no idea whether he donates to all those charities etc., but it is possible. 

What I have learned is that MLC is *"REAL"*

http://www.martycloindental.com/

http://who.godaddy.com/WhoIs.aspx?domain=goldentimeshares.com&prog_id=godaddy


----------



## l2trade (Nov 4, 2009)

As I said before, I do not know MLC or his business...  that is between him and II if they get suspicious about 40+ Guest Certificates per year.  If he is doing right, then I am sure it will be an easy thing to prove between II and himself.  MLC has nothing he needs to prove to me one way or another.  I am just pointing out the first impressions I got from this thread and the link to his website.  These are reasonable questions folks asked here.  I stand by my opinions of what this 'appears' to be.  Sure, I may be wrong.  In fact, in this case, I hope so.  Because, if someone is violating II rules at the expense of all other members, that would be wrong.

Dave M - Thanks for the link to the old post.  I would still not donate these units without official current approval from II for each instance.  The possibility for speculation, like what I and others raised here is simply too great.  II can cancel your membership if they have reasonable suspicion you are abusing the membership agreements.  Why not go a little out of your way to avoid creating that appearance, especially if you issue 40+ guest certificates per year and also happen to have a side business in the timeshare rental industry?  If a charity raffled a week that got interrupted or canceled by II due to member policy violations, that would be very unfair and a disservice to the charity.  I don't think it is too much to ask to provide the guest names and contact info.  

If we are allowed to donate weeks obtained from II, I would really like to know the specific rules in a more direct and open manner.  Preferably, this information would be in the Interval Directory or in a current communication directly from II.  I'm not comfortable with just a TUG posting back in 2003 to give me cover.  It's not that I don't trust what you say.  I just think something this important requires more official communication.  

I wanted to donate to an annual autism related charity raffle last year.  I chose to not even consider giving a Getaway week because I did not want to violate the II rules.  I know a getaway week would provide much more value per dollar than the other gift basket items I ended up donating.  If it is a benefit to all members to be able to donate getaways/exchanges, then it should not be a secret to a few.


----------



## Latravel (Nov 4, 2009)

hmmmm....It is strange that II is asking for name and phone number for the guest certificate.  They never asked me for that information.  If I were MLC, I would be careful because it looks like they are researching something.  I hope all your documents are in order!

In general, I don't think II is bothering people.  You may have made some red flags pop up in their system and these questions are just some additional internal controls put in place to prevent people from renting their units.  Good luck!


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 4, 2009)

Latravel said:


> hmmmm....It is strange that II is asking for name and phone number for the guest certificate.  They never asked me for that information.  If I were MLC, I would be careful because it looks like they are researching something.  I hope all your documents are in order!
> 
> In general, I don't think II is bothering people.  You may have made some red flags pop up in their system and these questions are just some additional internal controls put in place to prevent people from renting their units.  Good luck!



When you're doing an honest business and 40+ honest exchanges per year, it's best to know the rules and remain transparent. Otherwise, even if you're within the rules it might appear that you're breaking rules and Interval could not only terminate your membership but cancel your exchanges. IMHO, so long as the transaction is an honest transaction, it would be best to leave the complaints about Interval on the table and become as transparent as possible. 

Regarless of what MLC might want to believe, Interval does have a right to investigate his exchange activities. Of course, Interval could just leave what he believes is personal information alone, terminate his membership and cancel all exchanges that utilize guest certificates as a knee jerk reaction without attempting to investigate the situation. I wonder what sort of post THAT action would bring.  

IMHO, MLC is over reacting to Interval's request. Either he didn't know there was a rule about renting exchanges or, he thinks Interval shouldn't investigate before taking action. It'd be nice if everyone played by the rules and there was no one out there making a cottage industry out or renting exchanges and getaways but, that's not the case. IMHO, his anger may be misdirected at Interval. Instead it should be directed at those who flaunt the rules, those that break the rules and those that cause Interval to question honest members actions.


----------



## Stefa (Nov 4, 2009)

Latravel said:


> hmmmm....It is strange that II is asking for name and phone number for the guest certificate.  They never asked me for that information.  If I were MLC, I would be careful because it looks like they are researching something.



I have always provided the address and phone# for the person receiving the guest certificate.  (I fill out the request online.)   I would think the resort would want this information and II is within their rights to ask for it.  If they are asking about your relationship to the guest, that's another story.

I don't think the fact that II is requesting this information necessarily means they are suspicious of the OP.   It may just be one or two employees who are taking their jobs very seriously.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 4, 2009)

Stefa said:


> I have always provided the address and phone# for the person receiving the guest certificate.  (I fill out the request online.)   I would think the resort would want this information and II is within their rights to ask for it.  If they are asking about your relationship to the guest, that's another story.
> 
> I don't think the fact that II is requesting this information necessarily means they are suspicious of the OP.   It may just be one or two employees who are taking their jobs very seriously.



I have always provided contact information on our guests but, Interval has never requested information as to what our relationship with out guest has been. 

With the three GC's we've done there has been no relationship past the fact they were all co-workers. While I'm generous. I'm generous to a point. All three filled out the information online, including their contact information and all three paid for the exchange fee, the GC fee and any insurance fee's online using their own credit card. I didn't mind giving away AC's we weren't going to use but, I didn't feel like paying for my co-workers vacations either.


----------



## Lawlar (Nov 4, 2009)

*II Has Right to Protect its Business*



MLC said:


> II is starting to hassle Marriott owners.
> 
> I get about 40 reservation/year and I have NEVER been asked for an address and phone number to my guest certificate.
> 
> Marriott owners we need to be careful about II.  When II calls you make sure you get every thing in writing.  They will try to get information about your reservation and ask questions that is none of their business.



We may be getting off topic.  The original posts says that II and Marriott don't have the right to ask for personal information when a gift certificate is requested. The OP thinks it is harrassment. The answer to that issue is simple.  II, Marriott and any business has the right to know who it is doing business with.  Nothing sinister about that.

We all know that there are people who are making a profit by reselling rentals they get from II.  These scalpers are trying to profit at the expense of the customers of Marriott and II.  One of the benefits we enjoy from owning a TS is the ability to take advantage of special offers from II.  There is no reason to have 3rd parties trying to profit by charging us a higher fee just because they cornered the market or take advantage of those who are unaware of II's offers.

I do not understand why the OP is unwilling to give the name and address of the persons who are going to check in at the Marriott resorts.  We all give that information willingly whenever we make a reservation to stay at a resort.

Is the OP paranoid?  Is he afraid that big brother is going use this information in a scary way?  I don't get it.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 4, 2009)

*My contract with HGVC strictly forbids me from renting my units.* I am allowed to let guests use them as a gift. In fact, I have taken out two 2 bedroom TSs for larger family parties on two occasions.  My wife and I stayed in one of the 2 bedroom units on each occasion while only guests stayed in the other 2bedroom TS. 

Does Marriott Vacation Club have a similar policy?


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 4, 2009)

pianodinosaur said:


> *My contract with HGVC strictly forbids me from renting my units.* I am allowed to let guests use them as a gift. In fact, I have taken out two 2 bedroom TSs for larger family parties on two occasions.  My wife and I stayed in one of the 2 bedroom units on each occasion while only guests stayed in the other 2bedroom TS.
> 
> Does Marriott Vacation Club have a similar policy?



No. You can stay, exchange, rent or sell you unit with Marriott so long as it's at a resort you own at and in a season you own. You can not rent exchanges. 

We also own at HGVC. I have been unaware of any prohibition of renting a unit in the season we own at our home resort. However it would not surprise me if HGVC prohibited me from using my points to reserve a more popular week or a week at a more popular/expensive/desirable resort and renting that week for profit. Since I don't rent weeks, it's never been a concern to me.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 4, 2009)

Lawlar said:


> .........I do not understand why the OP is unwilling to give the name and address of the persons who are going to check in at the Marriott resorts.  We all give that information willingly whenever we make a reservation to stay at a resort.
> 
> Is the OP paranoid?  Is he afraid that big brother is going use this information in a scary way?  I don't get it.



I think it's that paranoia that has us all believing that he's renting exchanges vs giving away an exchange using a GC. I know that's what got my attention and led me down that path.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 4, 2009)

No. Your Marriott week, once reserved, is yours to do with as you please - occupy it, rent it, have Marriott rent it for you (if they will accept it), give it away or exchange it. However, as discussed in this thread, if you deposit it with an exchange company, then you become subjuect to the exchange company rules, not Marriott's rules.


----------



## brigechols (Nov 4, 2009)

When you request a guest certificate online, there is a place to enter the guest name, address, and telephone number (required fields). Can you can obtain a GC without completing that information?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Nov 4, 2009)

gmarine said:


> The person says he owns over 100 premium timeshare units listed on his website and says he exchanges another 40 units each year. This while complaining that II asked for the address and phone number of his guest which he doesnt want to provide. But he does not rent exchanges.
> 
> Then when he is told to be careful if he is renting exchanges he comes up with a story about how he donates to charity etc and all of a sudden two others come to his defense. It was overkill.
> 
> You may be buying it, I'm not.  He is making a business out of renting exchanges which affects other II members. We will see whether II buys it.



You could be right.  You could be wrong.  I'm actually not sure.

There is a very easy way to find out.  Why don't you personally turn him into II.  If he is still in business after 6 months, then you were wrong.  If he is not in business after 6 months, then you were right.

It would be extremely easy to determine if the units that the OP says are rented coincide with exchanges the OP made or not.  

And, if he is in business in 6 months, you owe the OP your sincerest apologies and we expect you to offer them.

If he is gone, then you were right and we owe you thanks and I will give you my personal congratulations.

Either way, either do something or drop the subject.


----------



## KathyPet (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow!  Managing all this must be the OP's full time job.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 4, 2009)

dougp26364:

First, I would like to thank you for explaining some of the differences between the MVC rules and HGVC rules.  I have learned a great deal from your other posts as well.

Concerning prohibitions about renting our space at HGVC:

If you check the 2009 HGVC Club Member Guide on page 144 there is a section labeled *Club/Membership Use.* You will find the following sentence, "The use of Membership or a confirmed reservation for commercial purposes, including rental, or for any purposes other than the personal vacation use by the Member or their authorized guest, is expressly prohibited."


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 4, 2009)

pianodinosaur said:


> dougp26364:
> 
> First, I would like to thank you for explaining some of the differences between the MVC rules and HGVC rules.  I have learned a great deal from your other posts as well.
> 
> ...




Does this mean that an owner cannot rent out their week?  Is this in Marriott's member guide too?  (if such a thing exists.  I've never gotten one from Marriott)


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 5, 2009)

pianodinosaur said:


> dougp26364:
> 
> First, I would like to thank you for explaining some of the differences between the MVC rules and HGVC rules.  I have learned a great deal from your other posts as well.
> 
> ...




Interesting. I don't recall that wording being there when we initially purchased and I do remember them telling us it could be rented. The thing is, since we never really consider renting I don't pay close attention to those rules. 

I think the key wording there is "for commercial purpose".  Most of us don't buy timeshare to use as a vacation rental business. Most buy to use but will occasionally rent when they can't use their week. I believe the way that's worded would be to prohibit individuals from making a business out of renting but not to keep owners for occasionally renting their unit to recoup MF's should they not be able to use their unit for whatever reason.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 5, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> Does this mean that an owner cannot rent out their week?  Is this in Marriott's member guide too?  (if such a thing exists.  I've never gotten one from Marriott)




Many timeshare companies have wording prohibiting owners from renting timeshares for commercial purposes or, having their own cottage industry. Obviously HGVC prohibits that sort of activity and I know that Diamond Resorts International is now enforcing that part of their rules.


----------



## KathyPet (Nov 5, 2009)

According to his website he owns multiple weeks at over 27 different T/S's.  I have never seen anything like it!


----------



## brigechols (Nov 5, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> I think the key wording there is "for commercial purpose".  Most of us don't buy timeshare to use as a vacation rental business. Most buy to use but will occasionally rent when they can't use their week. I believe the way that's worded would be to prohibit individuals from making a business out of renting but not to keep owners for occasionally renting their unit to recoup MF's should they not be able to use their unit for whatever reason.



I disagree. The language clearly includes rental as a commercial purpose.

"The use of Membership or a confirmed reservation *for commercial purposes, including rental, *or for any purposes other than the personal vacation use by the Member or their authorized guest, is expressly prohibited."


----------



## Dave M (Nov 5, 2009)

I concur. Even if one could argue that "commercial purposes" don't include individual rentals outside of a rental business, the rest of that phrase makes it clear: prohibiting the use "...for any purposes other than the personal vacation use by the Member or their authorized guest...."


----------



## Snorkey (Nov 5, 2009)

I AM WITH GMARINE.....

I don't buy it.


----------



## Latravel (Nov 5, 2009)

All this is hard to believe but it is possible.  When I was at Newport Coast Villas last August, the sales rep said someone owned 80 weeks, if I remember correctly.  It was more than a years worth of timeshares!  So, it is possible.  

Funny, the sales rep said the man was a dentist.  Could it be the same person as MLC?  OMG, I bet it is!


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 5, 2009)

Dave M said:


> I concur. Even if one could argue that "commercial purposes" don't include individual rentals outside of a rental business, the rest of that phrase makes it clear: prohibiting the use "...for any purposes other than the personal vacation use by the Member or their authorized guest...."



I guess we'd have to go the Hilton for clarification and that doesn't seem worth it on the Marriott forum but, Commercial purposes still appears to mean for profit to me. What the OP is doing would clearly be a for profit business and Hilton would shut it down. However, renting ones individual week (one or two weeks) would hardly be considered commercial and I doubt would be frowned upon, or denied, by Hilton. 

I've seen this wording in other contracts, most notably DRI. Sunterra didn't enforce their commercial renting clause and there were members who bought large numbers of units, put them into the internal points based exchange system and rented the most popular weeks for profit. When DRI took over Sunterra they began enforcing that rule and shutting these cottage indusry's down. 

The rule is there to protect members for people who would buy large blocks, reserve the best weeks at the earliest possible dates at the most popular resorts then rent them rather than use them. It's there to protect the supply for members, not to prevent individual rentals of a few weeks when an owner can't use them for whatever reason. I suppose that, if one rented their one or two weeks every year, it would eventually be viewed as renting for commercial purposes.


----------



## gmarine (Nov 5, 2009)

Gee, I wonder why the OP removed the link to his website in his signature?  Probably for the same reason he didnt want to give II the contact info for his tenants, errr, I mean guests.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 5, 2009)

Doug - 

I would agree that the analysis of the term "commercial purposes" has some leeway. However, the quoted language prohibits using the week for either commercial purposes or other than personal vacation use. I think one would be hard pressed to argue that a rental is "personal vacation use"!


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 5, 2009)

Dave M said:


> Doug -
> 
> I would agree that the analysis of the term "commercial purposes" has some leeway. However, the quoted language prohibits using the week for either commercial purposes or other than personal vacation use. I think one would be hard pressed to argue that a rental is "personal vacation use"!



So now curriosity is getting the better of me. I've E-mail HGVC for clarification. I really believe that if they meant to exclude all rentals there would not be a comma and then the words including rentals after commercial purposes. I believe the intent is to prevent someone from owning strictly to have their own cottage industry of renting units rather than using them. But I'll concede that the wording is somewhat confusing and could lead to misunderstanding.


----------



## KathyPet (Nov 5, 2009)

From the listings on his web site there is no question that the OP is running a going and I assume profitable time share rental business.  The weeks I saw on his web site were multiple prime time weeks at the same resorts.  I am really surprised that II has not caught on to this yet and what about Marriott?  Surely they have knowledge of all the weeks that he owns.  He most assuredly is not using them himself or for family and friends.  there are just too many of them.


----------



## 1st Class (Nov 6, 2009)

I have to wonder why he would bring attention to himself by posting here on TUG.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 6, 2009)

Not defending or bashing the OP but I have a friend who owns more than 40 weeks at a resort in Gatlingburg.  She has a business of renting out her weeks.  I personally think it's a very risky business, especially in the event of a special assessment but she's been doing this for years and is a stay at home Mom who has been able to maintain her lifestyle with her business.  

She also happens to give a few of her weeks to the church every year for a raffle to raise money for the youth group.  I see nothing wrong with this and maybe it is possible the OP is really doing this too but on a grander scale since he appears to be a Dentist with more disposable income to invest than my homeschooling Mom friend.  

I'm must saying...........


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 6, 2009)

1st Class said:


> I have to wonder why he would bring attention to himself by posting here on TUG.



Most people are unaware of restrictions placed on renting for profit or, renting timeshare units as a cottage industry. I've owned with HGVC since 2001 and wasn't aware of the wording posted earlier in this thread about renting an owned week there. So they probably posted out of ignorance of the rules. It wouldn't be the first time that's happened on TUG and the poster burned themselves.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 6, 2009)

chriskre said:


> Not defending or bashing the OP but I have a friend who owns more than 40 weeks at a resort in Gatlingburg.  She has a business of renting out her weeks.  I personally think it's a very risky business, especially in the event of a special assessment but she's been doing this for years and is a stay at home Mom who has been able to maintain her lifestyle with her business.
> 
> She also happens to give a few of her weeks to the church every year for a raffle to raise money for the youth group.  I see nothing wrong with this and maybe it is possible the OP is really doing this too but on a grander scale since he appears to be a Dentist with more disposable income to invest than my homeschooling Mom friend.
> 
> I'm must saying...........



The only problem with doing something like this is when you belong to some sort of system where it's first come, first served for reserving weeks. Get a few of those running a booming rental business at a resort booking all the most popular weeks and you'll have a lot of owners who bought a timeshare week to use getting pretty upset. Nothing like buying a week but not being able to use it because someone is profiting by renting out the weeks all the other owners want. 

Oh sure you can say, it's only 40 weeks out of 1,000. But if only 10 people are doing it then they're taking up 40% of the weeks available and then you get into trouble with 60% of the owners. That could potentially deplete all the best weeks right at the first opportunity to reserve. Those single week owners who can't plan 12 months in advance may never get a decent week. That's a problem. 

Sunterra was a prime example. Their weeks sold for pennies on the dollar resale. Their MF's were inexpensive by industry standards. They had desirable locations that would rent well. Sunterra kept a blind eye to the rental business being done. 

Now comes DRI who decides this isn't good for owners who want to use their weeks. DRI is enforcing the rule against commercial renting of units/points. There's some very upset owners that can no longer rent for profit but, there are owners who have points to use that are maybe a little happier with their ownership now that they can actually get the weeks they want for internal exchanges. 

Timeshare wasn't developed to become a cottage rental industry for a few people with the money and time to do it. Timeshare was developed as a way for people to take great vacations in mult. locations at a fraction of the cost of buying permanent vacation homes. When people buy timeshares to rent, it disrupts those that have bought to use.


----------



## kenny1975 (Nov 6, 2009)

Well said Doug - I couldn't agree more!


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 6, 2009)

pianodinosaur said:


> dougp26364:
> 
> First, I would like to thank you for explaining some of the differences between the MVC rules and HGVC rules.  I have learned a great deal from your other posts as well.
> 
> ...



I got a phone call from HGVC this evening. You are absolutely correct. Renting in any form, even to recover MF's on your points, is strictly prohibited under any circumstances. He went on to say that so long as you don't tell HGVC that you're renting the unit, they don't bother to check up on it. In other words, if you don't tell them what you're doing, it never happened.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 6, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> I got a phone call from HGVC this evening. You are absolutely correct. Renting in any form, even to recover MF's on your points, is strictly prohibited under any circumstances. He went on to say that so long as you don't tell HGVC that you're renting the unit, they don't bother to check up on it. In other words, if you don't tell them what you're doing, it never happened.



ok, so no renting of any form.  I am sure they know redweek (and all the other websites) exist.  I don't look for HGVC rentals, but I am sure there are plenty.  I wonder what would happen if you posed the same question to Marriott?


----------



## chriskre (Nov 6, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> The only problem with doing something like this is when you belong to some sort of system where it's first come, first served for reserving weeks. Get a few of those running a booming rental business at a resort booking all the most popular weeks and you'll have a lot of owners who bought a timeshare week to use getting pretty upset. Nothing like buying a week but not being able to use it because someone is profiting by renting out the weeks all the other owners want.
> 
> Oh sure you can say, it's only 40 weeks out of 1,000. But if only 10 people are doing it then they're taking up 40% of the weeks available and then you get into trouble with 60% of the owners. That could potentially deplete all the best weeks right at the first opportunity to reserve. Those single week owners who can't plan 12 months in advance may never get a decent week. That's a problem.
> 
> ...



I guess I understand why owners would be upset but my friend owns fixed weeks not floating weeks.  If one owns fixed weeks I don't see who is being harmed by someone wanting to make money on their week.  It was theirs to use anyway.  I guess in an older weeks resort it would be fair but in a points resort or a floating week I could see how many would be upset.  :annoyed: 
I own DVC and this is getting to be a problem with DVC.  I'm tempted to rent my points and just stay at Bonnet Creek.  I think I've got a better chance at a 2 bedroom for a week that way.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 6, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> ok, so no renting of any form.  I am sure they know redweek (and all the other websites) exist.  I don't look for HGVC rentals, but I am sure there are plenty.  I wonder what would happen if you posed the same question to Marriott?


Marriott would say they don't care. Unlike HGVC, Marriott has no prohibition against renting your own weeks.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 6, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> ok, so no renting of any form.  I am sure they know redweek (and all the other websites) exist.  I don't look for HGVC rentals, but I am sure there are plenty.  I wonder what would happen if you posed the same question to Marriott?



Keep in mind that the guy from HGVC indicated that they have a don't tell, don't know policy. So long as you don't tell them that your renting your unit they aren't going to be looking for rentals. Sort of stupid to have the rule in the first place if you're not going to enforce it. 

As Dave mentioned, Marriott has no such rule against renting your unit. Heck, they'll even rent if for you........for a price......if you want.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 6, 2009)

chriskre said:


> I guess I understand why owners would be upset but my friend owns fixed weeks not floating weeks.  If one owns fixed weeks I don't see who is being harmed by someone wanting to make money on their week.  It was theirs to use anyway.  I guess in an older weeks resort it would be fair but in a points resort or a floating week I could see how many would be upset.  :annoyed:
> I own DVC and this is getting to be a problem with DVC.  I'm tempted to rent my points and just stay at Bonnet Creek.  I think I've got a better chance at a 2 bedroom for a week that way.



With fixed weeks I don't see any problem either. That week, and in some cases that particular unit, wasn't going to be available to the general ownership population anyway. 

It seems that anymore most timeshares have some sort of floating week reservation system. Many seem to have gone to a points based reservation system. It's in these systems where owners compete to get the best weeks that heavy renters can do the most damage.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 7, 2009)

Makes sense.


----------



## Pit (Nov 7, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> Timeshare wasn't developed to become a cottage rental industry for a few people with the money and time to do it. Timeshare was developed as a way for people to take great vacations in mult. locations at a fraction of the cost of buying permanent vacation homes. When people buy timeshares to rent, it disrupts those that have bought to use.



That's how its sold, but in reality, timeshare was created as a way for developers and their shareholders to make money. 

In most cases there is nothing to preclude an enterprising individual from buying up cheap timeshares and running a rental or resale business. As Alan would say... Is this a great country, or what?


----------



## chriskre (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes it is a great country.   

I guess since I don't exchange my weeks that much I usually use my weeks I don't get as upset as most weeks owners.  

Maybe if I get sick of using my 3 fixed weeks then I might feel differently.

I guess I've just learned to change with the system and buy points resorts lately instead of weeks that I can't use.  Everything in this country seems to be changing and not surprisingly so is the timeshare game.  Life's just too short not to change too and live in eternal frustration.   "Life as it is not as it should be", is my new motto.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 9, 2009)

Thought I'd mention that for the Getaway week I booked yesterday at intervalworld.com, the name, address and telephone number of the guest were required for online processing of the Guest Certificate.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 9, 2009)

Dave M said:


> Marriott would say they don't care. Unlike HGVC, Marriott has no prohibition against renting your own weeks.



Ergo, it would seem to me that the OP would not be violating any MVC regulations by renting weeks that he already owns.  However, it would seem that MVC and II are different entities and that renting an exchange is a violation of II rules.  Therefore, II is not doing anything improper in this situation but rather the OP may in fact be doing something improper with II.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Nov 9, 2009)

We just got back from Harbour Lake and when the salesman was explaining how he manipulates the system so his MF are covered my jaw hit the floor. He explained how he splits his lock off and pays II $99 for each part to traded into two 2 bedrooms at another Marriott. Then he RENTS the two units on E-bay. I had to stop him and tell him it's against II rules to rent an exchange. He tried to cover his tracks by telling us he owns Marriott and is just renting Marriott and that sometimes you have to manipulate the system. Well the way I see it is he paid II the $99 exchange fee therefore he is renting an EXCHANGE. I lost all respect for him after that statement. I couldn't believe he said it.    

Of course there were other lies he told us too, like we lose the 24 day internal exchange advantage with our resale unit went we use it for an exchange request in II. He didn't even take us on a tour of any units - he was just trying to talk us into buy another unit direct from Marriott so we can trade it for points every year.    

FYI - He did tell us that they plan on upgrading all the Harbour Lake Units to bring them up to Marriott standard with granite counter tops and flat screen TV's. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 9, 2009)

NJMOM2 said:


> We just got back from Harbour Lake and when the salesman was explaining how he manipulates the system so his MF are covered my jaw hit the floor. He explained how he splits his lock off and pays II $99 for each part to traded into two 2 bedrooms at another Marriott. Then he RENTS the two units on E-bay. I had to stop him and tell him it's against II rules to rent an exchange. He tried to cover his tracks by telling us he owns Marriott and is just renting Marriott and that sometimes you have to manipulate the system. Well the way I see it is he paid II the $99 exchange fee therefore he is renting an EXCHANGE. I lost all respect for him after that statement. I couldn't believe he said it.



Salespeople spew all kinds of things. Many times when they tell me how they own a bunch of weeks I don't believe them. They tell you what they think you want to hear so you will buy the week. These people are salespeople, they aren't running side businesses, they already make a bundle off the commissions for selling units.



> Of course there were other lies he told us too, like we lose the 24 day internal exchange advantage with our resale unit went we use it for an exchange request in II. He didn't even take us on a tour of any units - he was just trying to talk us into buy another unit direct from Marriott so we can trade it for points every year.



Yup, more spew.



> FYI - He did tell us that they plan on upgrading all the Harbour Lake Units to bring them up to Marriott standard with granite counter tops and flat screen TV's. I'll believe it when I see it.



They already have large flat screen projection TVs in the second newest building. I did hear that they placed flat panel TVs in the newest.

Upgrading to higher standards could be a cause for the 18%+ estimated increase in the reserve fee.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's my frustration with the rental scenario.  When we first bought our timeshare this summer, it was already booked for a week we could not use.  It took months to get it traded.  Yet at the same time, I could go on Redweek, or lots of other places, and rent TEN weeks in platinum season during times we could travel, just at our location alone.  From people whom many of which had booked their weeks with no intention of ever using them.  

I mean, I know there are times when someone books a week and things come up, but if you know for sure that you are not going to use that July 4-11th (or whatever pattern) primetime week in HHI , why do you think it should be yours to snatch up from someone else, just to turn around and rent it for a profit?  

Before I was an owner I appreciated having lots of rentals to choose from.  As an owner I was frustrated that I was not able to get a week I could use because other people had taken them already to rent them for profit.

I guess there are two sides to this coin for sure.  

Just my rant for what it's worth.


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 10, 2009)

laurac260,

I can understand your frustration with owners renting their weeks, but that is the way the Marriott system works. Marriott salesmen eagerly tell you that you can purchase a Marriott week and then use it yourself, exchange it, rent it or let friends/family use it. Many people have purchased numerous weeks with the intent to rent for a profit. 

Unfortunately for those who want to use their Marriott week at a popular resort/popular time it means fewer weeks are available for Marriott owners to stay that week. Obviously those intending to rent want the best weeks to maximize their rental profits.

The alternative would be a system that allows owners using their weeks to have some type of priority in reservations. But it's too late for Marriott to adopt that now, these units have been sold with the ability to reserve a great week and then use it, rent it or exchange it.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 10, 2009)

LAX Mom said:


> Many people have purchased numerous weeks with the intent to rent for a profit.
> 
> Unfortunately for those who want to use their Marriott week at a popular resort/popular time it means* fewer weeks are available for Marriott owners to stay that week.*



I understand people's frustration with people who rent their weeks. But, it is not true that there are fewer weeks for owners to use. It means fewer owners who reserve are using them as opposed to renting them. The same weeks are available to reserve whether people end up renting them or staying in them. 

Put another way, if all those people who reserved before you intending to rent actually decided to stay in their unit, would there suddenly be _more weeks _ "available for Marriott owners to stay that week. .?" Of course the answer is no. 

Feeling better that the person who beat you to reserving the week is actually using the week as opposed to making a big profit is understandable, but this is a value judgment, not a supply issue. 

And just like my neighbor that rents his house to college kids, it's all within the system. (But that doesn't mean we have to like it.)


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 10, 2009)

davidvel,
You are correct, owners renting weeks does not mean there are fewer weeks available for the owners wishing to use their week. It's just that many who rent probably call exactly 12 months inadvance to book the weeks they know will be in demand. By the time other owners get around to calling at 8 or even 6 months in advance there are no weeks available. 

Of course, owners may reserve a week whenever they want and use it however they wish. The individual renting his week has just as much right to a popular week as the individual wanting to stay there for a family vacation. It's the system we bought into with Marriott and that's the way it works.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 10, 2009)

LAX Mom said:


> By the time other owners get around to calling at 8 or even 6 months in advance there are no weeks available.



Even if they didn't allow reservations for rentals until say the five month mark I would bet that those prime weeks would still be all booked at the 12 month mark. Maybe they would go a little more slowly, but they would still all get booked pretty quickly. It would be interesting to know how many people book and rent, I would say less than 5%. So the impact overall is probably very small.


----------

